# 2.0 TSI oil fiter removal.



## DBrendRod (Dec 4, 2009)

we tried 5 different oil filter wrenches to remove the screw on filter on a 2009 Jetta Wolfsburg, with 2.0 TSI engine. None worked, ordered a Hazet wrench from Samstag, perfect fit. If you change your own oil, get one..part 2169 about 25 bucks delivered.


----------



## IrregularApocalypse (May 13, 2009)

*Re: 2.0 TSI oil fiter removal. (DBrendRod)*

Wow, that filter must have been on there TIGHT! For our 2.0 TSI's first oil change, I considered buying an exact fit 74.4mm 14 flat Hazet or Matra wrench. I decided to try a cheapo 76mm 14 flat wrench from Advance, and fortunately it worked great. I guess having the 74.4mm wrench helps if someone put the previous filter on with more than the recommended 22Nm of torque. Of course, cast magnesium looks a lot spiffier in your toolbox than stamped steel!


----------



## golf3racing (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: 2.0 TSI oil fiter removal. (IrregularApocalypse)*

Go to a local parts store, its an OEM oil filter cap "B". It helped me do it on mine.


----------

